# Antique Tricycle Identification Please



## andrewandrewz (Mar 17, 2012)

I purchased this tricycle at an auction and know nothing about it. You can kind of see a logo on the side. Can someone please tell me the brand and possibly the year of this antique tricycle? Thanks


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 17, 2012)

Definitely a mid to late 1930s model. Could be either a Junior Toy or Murray Steelcraft. I'll have to do some collector book looking a little later to see if I can find the make/model. Would look terrific all fixed up.

Dave


----------



## andrewandrewz (Mar 21, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot Dave. I really appreciate the info and if you can locate more information on this model, I would surely appreciate it. What do you think it is worth in its current condition?


----------



## Chaz (Mar 23, 2012)

By the looks of the seat and the handlebar clamp, I'm bettin' its a Steelcraft. By the styling I'm guessing 1940's


----------



## ridingtoy (Mar 23, 2012)

As for value, that's a tough question to answer. I've seen this style trike in this condition go for as cheap as $100 to a few hundred dollars. For restoration purposes, it's complete except for needing new seat pads, grips, and tire rubber. The more streamlined looking the trike, usually the more it fetches in resale.

I'm also fairly sure this is a Murray Steelcraft.

Dave


----------



## andrewandrewz (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks a lot Dave for your response and knowledge. I greatly appreciate it! I hope everything is well with you!!


----------

